# Komplettes System inkl. Programme sichern



## alex130 (25. August 2007)

Hi
Ich hab eine Frage und zwar ist es möglich, dass ich mein komplettes System also Betriebssystem, Programme usw.... sichern kann?
Denn ich muss mein Notebook einschicken und die setzen das wahrscheinlich zurück und sonst muss ich später wieder alles neu drauf tun....
Thx


----------



## Nico Graichen (25. August 2007)

Hi

Ja ist es.
Mit Tools wie Norton Ghost (Symantec), Drive Image (Symantec oder Power Quest) oder ähnlichem kannst du ein exaktes Abbild deiner Festplatte erstellen und bei Bedarf wieder herstellen


----------



## alex130 (25. August 2007)

Also kann ich z.B. jetzt ein Image von der Festplatte erstellen, dann schicke ich ihn ein, die setzen ihn dann zurück und ich installiere dann wieder norton ghost oder so und lade das Image...?
Thx


----------



## Nico Graichen (25. August 2007)

Ja, richtig

jedoch musst du zur Wiederherstellung nicht die entsprechende Anwendung installieren. In den meisten Fällen wird der Rechner per Bootdiskette oder ähnlichem gestartet und das Image zurückgespielt. Wie das geht steht in der Anleitung der entsprechende Software


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. August 2007)

Falls Du nicht unbedingt Geld ausgeben willst und keine Angst vor der Kommandozeile hast, kannst Du G4U verwenden.


----------

